# Are Landy owners welcome? Hope so!



## TravlinWilburys (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all, really enjoying reading the posts. We have a Landy 110 Defender with a roof tent - very new at it though! As in, not been away yet! Just doing mechanics, electrics etc & about to buy important stuff like a kettle & crockery  
We live just in the Peak Park north of Leek, so love to explore this whole area. We plan to go to Scotland on our 1st trip, has anyone come across other Landy drivers wildcamping?

Any tips or suggestions welcome!
Lynne


----------



## Robmac (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

There are a couple of Landy drivers on this forum.

What roof tent do you have? I have an Autohomes Columbus which is brilliant.


----------



## runnach (Apr 1, 2013)

Well you certainly have the base vehicle to wildcamp .........I am confident via trial and error you will enjoy ...above all have fun 

channa


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 1, 2013)

We had a friend who had an expedition Landy, roof tent, plus all the accessories you could think of, it was a fantastic piece of kit. 
(We're Landy lovers, we still have an old 110, that we took off road couple of years ago and still haven't managed to part with).
Would have loved a Landy camper, but couldn't bear the thought of the fuel costs! What MPG do you get, if you don't mind me asking?
Hope to see you out and about. Happy camping.


----------



## runnach (Apr 1, 2013)

I managed 16 mpg on a good day out of a 3.5 v8

but a trade off headlamps a fiver, cheap insurance overall cost I reckon on par with an overcomplicated japmobile 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Apr 1, 2013)

To right mate,i did have a series 3 safari,had a range rover classis,now got a diesel disco.and trying to turn an old van into a camper.Welcome.


----------



## TravlinWilburys (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks for all the welcomes!*



yorkieowl said:


> We had a friend who had an expedition Landy, roof tent, plus all the accessories you could think of, it was a fantastic piece of kit.
> (We're Landy lovers, we still have an old 110, that we took off road couple of years ago and still haven't managed to part with).
> Would have loved a Landy camper, but couldn't bear the thought of the fuel costs! What MPG do you get, if you don't mind me asking?
> Hope to see you out and about. Happy camping.



We have an Ezi-Awn rooftent, seems simple, but we need to practice! We get around 25 mpg's hopefully. Spare fuel tank will be useful in Scotland by the sounds of things on another thread!


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 1, 2013)

25mpg not as bad as I thought, expected it to be quite a bit less than that. Plenty of petrol stations in Scotland, we just made the mistake of not filling up before coming back down the west coast, hit Ullapool? late so petrol station was closed, and didn't realise it was  so remote from there down. Never mind, it was a fantastic trip anyway. Hoping to be back up some time this summer, as daughter just moved back up to Edinburgh,
fantastic place to visit.


----------



## mandymops (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome! ( Must confess to being a wee bit jealous. Have dreamed of owning one of those.)


----------



## stu 709d (Apr 4, 2013)

*hi*

hi, fellow landy owners, i too have a 110. built mine from chassis up with a fold down bed, night heater, leisure battery etc, used to camp at top of the pass of the cattle at applecross in the highlands in winter(can never remember the proper name, belach na ba..? something like that), well worth a visit if your in that area. to be fair it was somewhat cramped but i was sleeping in the back with all the gear, oh and a dog!! ive now bought a 709 im converting so that wont be an issue any more, yippee


----------



## TravlinWilburys (Apr 15, 2013)

stu 709d said:


> hi, fellow landy owners, i too have a 110. built mine from chassis up with a fold down bed, night heater, leisure battery etc, used to camp at top of the pass of the cattle at applecross in the highlands in winter(can never remember the proper name, belach na ba..? something like that), well worth a visit if your in that area. to be fair it was somewhat cramped but i was sleeping in the back with all the gear, oh and a dog!! ive now bought a 709 im converting so that wont be an issue any more, yippee



Hi there, we are going to put a "bed board" in the back in case we can't use the tent. There should be room for 2 short folk without a dog! I know the road you mean, I think it's called Bealach na Ba? Could be wrong! It's stunning up there, we drove (in a car) the Durness, Kylesku to Ullapool road - one of the most stunning in Scotland. Desperate to take the Landy there!
Happy 709ing!


----------



## iveco4x4 (Apr 16, 2013)

used to have a landrover 101 camper

'Tiggurr' Land Rover 101 Forward Control overlander camper wagon

Now swapped for an Iveco 4x4 camper


----------



## Land Rover Chris (May 3, 2013)

I've had most types of Land Rovers, now driving a disco 3 and still yet to try sleeping in the back but looking forward to it.

It's been so long since I've been on here I'm almost a newby myself but welcome.


----------



## mark61 (May 3, 2013)

iveco4x4 said:


> used to have a landrover 101 camper
> 
> 'Tiggurr' Land Rover 101 Forward Control overlander camper wagon
> 
> Now swapped for an Iveco 4x4 camper



Nice camper that 101.
Do you prefer the Iveco?


----------



## Sula434 (May 3, 2013)

*Landies*

We have a 1992 110 that we have been away with many a time.  It is ideal for getting to the really out of the way places and has loads of space for every useless item that you might ever need when camping!   We get 32 miles to the gallon on country roads and upto 38 on the motorway with the diesel engine.  Our latest addition is a Mercedes sprinter 311 van conversion. It's doing a similar mpg but is a little more comfortable and warmer for winter camps. Will never part with the Landie though...  Happy camping (just don't forget the Haynes manual and toolbox!!)


----------



## leewilliam (May 3, 2013)

*Fuel*

Hey

Its good to see other overland vehicles here. I drive an over complicated Jap mobile. I have L300 Delica, I recon i got 28 mpg on a run.
I love the idea of out door living and overlanding. Camper vans are not my thing, i like cooking outdoors, not in a galley. 
It would be a dull world if we all liked the same things.

Dont forget to post some pics. 

Lee


----------

